
When powerful people tweet, markets move - poof_he_is_gone
https://medium.com/ennate/tweets-from-the-president-elon-musk-kylie-jenner-and-the-hollywood-reporter-created-and-b7b79cfc8d63
======
FeistyAlbatross
To sign up for the TweetTraders beta and see screenshots of the app go to -
[https://tweettraders.com/](https://tweettraders.com/)

